# Saturday Report



## captmikestarrett (Apr 28, 2004)

Sunshine warmed the water up to 56 degrees just as I hoped. So the first trip of the year should have been better... But it was not bad as we released about twenty nice crappie and I lost count of all the catfish. It was nice to see whites and channels caught. Was beginning to wonder if they still where viable.... apparently they are.. only two blue cats. All where eating size and full of clams. Face feels all warm from the sunshine and not wind burnt as it normally does this time of year. 
Took one pic and here it is for you Terp's fans,









Capt Mike


----------



## RuddeDogg (Mar 20, 2004)

Nice.


----------



## eaglesfanguy (May 1, 2003)

Ahhh the beautiful sunshine! Nice crappie


----------



## dannygto (Oct 14, 2008)

*Thanks Mike*

My daughter and I had a great time on this trip.

gonna find another green machine LOL!


----------

